# The real history of LBJ and Race, Goebbles would be proud



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 5, 2010)

"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it." -- Josef Goebbles

"Democrats are unwavering in our support of equal opportunity for all Americans. That&#8217;s why we&#8217;ve worked to pass every one of our nation&#8217;s Civil Rights laws..." -- Democrats.org

I keep getting challenged to back up the LBJ quotes in my sign line and even though Ive done so repeatedly (I still get no credit for leaving out LBJ's "uppity Negroes" quote), I thought now would be a good time to once and for all lance the stinking boil of Democrat lies around Civil Right Hero LBJ. 

In short, LBJ was as racist, always was, always will be. He was Senate Majority Leader when President Eisenhower put forth a Civil Rights Bill and Voting Rights Bill and send in the 82nd Airborne to Little Rock to make the Democrat Governor comply with integrating the public schools. 

LBJ knew that the South could not keep blacks down forever and that should the Republicans be successful in pursuing the passage of Civil Rights and Voting Rights, Dems would lose the black vote forever.

Again, in order to break the racist ways of Southern Democrats, it was Republican President Eisenhower who sponsored both Civil Rights Act and Voting Rights Act and it was LBJ lead Senate who fought tooth and nail against them. Ike finally signed a watered down Civil Rights Bill. Yes, let me repeat that, Republican President Dwight Eisenhower sponsored and signed the first Civil Rights Bill. Did you know that?

"Civil rights became a critical concern during Eisenhower&#8217;s administration. In 1954 the Supreme Court ruled that racial segregation in public schools was unconstitutional, but the decision was not universally accepted. The people of the South resisted, and racial tensions mounted. In 1957 the governor of Arkansas ordered National Guard troops to prevent a group of African-American students from enrolling at an all-white high school in Little Rock. Eisenhower was forced to send federal troops to escort the new students to school. *Eisenhower also proposed and signed the Civil Rights Act of 1957, which was intended to guarantee the voting rights of all African Americans. This was the first civil rights legislation to pass since Reconstruction*. It was followed by the Civil Rights Act of 1960, which was an attempt to further strengthen voting rights by mandating federal inspection of local voter registration polls."

Dwight D. Eisenhower (Ike)

When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK, LBJ had a chance to co-opt the Civil Rights Legislation as his very own, knowing full well he was trading the white votes in the South for the black votes throughout the nation. Eisenhower would have only lost the white votes in the South which was solid Democrat KKK Country anyway.

"This civil rights program about which you have heard so much is a farce and a sham--an effort to set up a police state in the guise of liberty. I am opposed to that program. I fought it in the Congress. It is the province of the state to run its own elections. I am opposed to the anti-lynching bill because the Federal Government has no business enacting a law against one kind of murder than another...(And) if a man can tell you who you must hire, he can tell you who not to employ. I have met this head on." Austin, Texas May 22, 1948 quoted in Quotations from Chairman LBJ, Simon and Schuster, NY 1968 

"...LBJ biographer Robert Caro notes that prior to 1957, Johnson &#8220;had never supported civil rights legislation&#8212;any civil rights legislation,&#8221; including anti-lynching legislation. His private behavior toward blacks was appalling. Robert Parker, LBJ&#8217;s longtime black employee and limousine chauffeur, claims that Johsnon blasted him daily with a blizzard of bigoted slurs. And even as LBJ was being praised by liberals for his appointment of Thurgood Marshall to the Supreme Court, behind closed doors LBJ&#8217;s cynical brand of &#8220;identity politics&#8221; became clear. As presidential historian Robert Dallek recounts, LBJ explained his decision to a staff member by saying, &#8220;"Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******."

"The Unknown History of Civil Rights" - Wynton Hall, Hoover Institution

The LBJ "voting against anti lynching" quote is found in several place including the Senate record and his campaign speeches.

"I'll have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years." -- Lyndon B. Johnson to two governors on Air Force One  Ronald Kessler's "Inside The White House"

"These Negroes, they&#8217;re getting pretty uppity these days and that&#8217;s a problem for us since they&#8217;ve got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we&#8217;ve got to do something about this, we&#8217;ve got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference.&#8221; -- LBJ

Some more interesting reading here:

http://www.black-and-right.com/the-democrat-race-lie/

and here

Quotes From Democrats On Race & Anti-Semitism - Right Wing News (Conservative News and Views)


----------



## blastoff (Jul 5, 2010)

"When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."

That's where I stopped reading.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 5, 2010)

LBJ was a Texican of the Bush stripe.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 5, 2010)

George BOOOOOSH! moved to Texas...He is and always was an east coast establishment country club type.

LBJ was issued a hood and robe at birth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 5, 2010)

blastoff said:


> "When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."
> 
> That's where I stopped reading.



JKF, RFK, MLK and Malcolm X.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dude said:


> George BOOOOOSH! moved to Texas...He is and always was an east coast establishment country club type.
> 
> LBJ was issued a hood and robe at birth.



Noooooo sirrrrrrr, Bush has his very own cowboy hat and boots!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 5, 2010)

blastoff said:


> "When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."
> 
> That's where I stopped reading.


----------



## daveman (Jul 5, 2010)

It's impossible for a Democrat to be racist.


Did I get that right, USMB lefties?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 6, 2010)

So where did the "I Dare you to back up those quotes, CF!" Brigade disappear to?

What a shocker, LBJ a racist.

What next, FDR sucked and oversaw one of the worst economies in human history?


----------



## blastoff (Jul 6, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > "When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."
> ...



Your rubber room is down the first hallway to the left, third door on the right.


----------



## Modbert (Jul 6, 2010)

Thread Moved - Modbert.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 6, 2010)

And yet LBJ is still a racist.

I derailed my own thread by stating the painfully obvious with respect to JFK, RFK, MLK and MX, but oh well.

And one day, people are going to realize that Martin Luther King and Malcolm X were political assassinations to keep the uppity down.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 6, 2010)

blastoff said:


> "When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."
> 
> That's where I stopped reading.



Good choice I think.  I was always curious about how the CIA supposedly killed JFK because of how he abandoned the guys at the Bay of Pigs.  Yet after they kill him, they don't invade Cuba...seems like a lot of work to go through--killing a President and then not invading Cuba.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 6, 2010)

candycorn said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > "When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."
> ...



And they don't whack Castro either, how hard could that be?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2010)

The real killers (as in opposition to 'unreal' killers?) of JFK were the Vietnamese supporters of the Diem brothers who were murdered several weeks earlier.  The Vietnamese believed JFK had betrayed the Diems.  They were right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 6, 2010)

blastoff said:


> "When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."
> 
> That's where I stopped reading.



someone in denial that does not want to see the evidence.Him and Dick Nixon both were involved.Dick even much more so involved.Since world net troll candy corn troll boy replied its not true,its true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 6, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > "When he became President after participating as a co-conspirator in the assassination of JFK..."
> ...



All assassinated by the CIA and covered up by J Edgar Hoovers FBI.Must have been why LBJ was such good buddies with fellow racist J Edgar Hoover.Dick Nixon must have been as well since he was very good buddies with Hoover as also and with Johnson.LBJ and Nixon had a friendship that went way back to the 50's and LBj was neighbors with Hoover.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought everybody knew LBJ was a blatant racist. It ain't news.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2010)

LBJ, like many Southerners, learned to change by the early 1950s.  Check and see when he ended the race restriction covenant on his property deeds.  Long before 1963, 4, 5.  But I love guys like Ep above, because they make correcting them so easy.


----------



## mal (Jul 7, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it." -- Josef Goebbles
> 
> "Democrats are unwavering in our support of equal opportunity for all Americans. Thats why weve worked to pass every one of our nations Civil Rights laws..." -- Democrats.org
> 
> ...



What el BJ Sycophant Moved this Thread?... 



peace...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 7, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> LBJ, like many Southerners, learned to change by the early 1950s.  Check and see when he ended the race restriction covenant on his property deeds.  Long before 1963, 4, 5.  But I love guys like Ep above, because they make correcting them so easy.



Did you not trouble yourself to read LBJ's quote about the appointment of Thurgood Dumbass Marshall?

"As presidential historian Robert Dallek recounts, LBJ explained his decision to a staff member by saying, "Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 2, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So where did the "I Dare you to back up those quotes, CF!" Brigade disappear to?
> 
> What a shocker, LBJ a racist.
> 
> What next, FDR sucked and oversaw one of the worst economies in human history?



Whoa! FDR was elected in the midst of a great depression?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2010)

Give us some mainstream credible historians and institutions instead of the loony bins where this information is reported.  

The facts remain that JFK and LBJ were responsible for transforming civil rights in America, and the GOP senators and congressmen had to be threatened with losing all the pork in their districts if they did not go along with the Civil Rights Act and the Voting Rights Act.

The facts remain that the South was forever transformed for the better by the courage of LBJ and the northern and western portions of the Democratic Party that told the South, "you will change or you will die."

The Southern racists crumbled, almost all fleeing to the Republican Party.


----------



## daveman (Sep 2, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Give us some mainstream credible historians and institutions instead of the loony bins where this information is reported.
> 
> The facts remain that JFK and LBJ were responsible for transforming civil rights in America, and the GOP senators and congressmen had to be threatened with losing all the pork in their districts if they did not go along with the Civil Rights Act and the Voting Rights Act.
> 
> ...



How about we look at the party platforms, that that parties themselves decided upon and supported?

Hint:  It contradicts what you've been programmed with, Lefty Boi.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Give us some mainstream credible historians and institutions instead of the loony bins where this information is reported.
> 
> The facts remain that JFK and LBJ were responsible for transforming civil rights in America, and the GOP senators and congressmen had to be threatened with losing all the pork in their districts if they did not go along with the Civil Rights Act and the Voting Rights Act.
> 
> ...



Fuck Off Poseur.

*"Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******." -- LBJ on his appointment of Thurgood Marshall*

You're toast, fucker! You lost control of the media. I can find this shit and post it all day and night and I will and all you can do in response is complain.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2010)

I move that Gunny start a folder titled "Crusader Frank's Revisionist History" folder.

1) LBJ was a douchebag racist
2) McCarthy was a hero
3) FDR extended the Depression

What next, Hitler was a misunderstood politician?
Huey Long was a stand up guy who fought corruption?
Charles Manson was a great guitar player?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> I move that Gunny start a folder titled "Crusader Frank's Revisionist History" folder.
> 
> 1) LBJ was a douchebag racist
> 2) McCarthy was a hero
> ...



LBJ was a racist  "Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******." -- LBJ on his appointment of Thurgood Marshall

McCarthy vastly understated the Communist infiltration at US State (that thread is coming back up after Labor Day so prepare to answer with something other than, "Wahhhh Wahhh CF is presenting facts that hurt my feelings")

Please feel fee to point out when the New Deal ended the Great Depression in the following data set:

US Unemployment 1933: 24.9, 1934: 21.7%, 1935: 20.1%, 1936: 16.9%, 1937: 14.3%, 1938: 19.0%, 1939: 17.2%. = 19.1% average.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I move that Gunny start a folder titled "Crusader Frank's Revisionist History" folder.
> ...



So you think going from 24.9 percent to 14 percent unemployment over five year period was a bad thing?

Please provide a source for the ****** quote

How was it 'understated' - and it's not the fact that he went after communists, but how he did it.

I stand by my assertion of Gunny starting a new folder, although it might be retitled "How to Get Into La-la Land, by Crusader Frank."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



FDR: Yes, it's awful it sucks. Run on a campaign, Give me 5 years and you'll have unemployment down to 15% see how far you get.  Harding dropped unemployment from 12 down to 3 in under 2 years. FDR was an EPIC FAIL, dwarfing the 7 Biblical Lean Years

LBJ  "Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******." -- LBJ on his appointment of Thurgood Marshall

On the Way With L.B.J. - NYTimes.com

As I said, I'm bringing the McCarthy thread up after Labor Day so all the Progressives have a chance to study up of how his House UnAmerican Activities Committee Blacklisted Zero Mostel.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2010)

How is posting documented facts from books reviewed in the NY Times a "Conspiracy Theory"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2010)

"His racial attitudes were mixed up beyond any possibility of our untangling them cleanly now: Mr. Dallek quotes him defending the Supreme Court appointment of the very well-known Thurgood Marshall, rather than a black judge less identified with the civil rights cause, by saying to a staff member,* "Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******." 
*
On the Way With L.B.J. - NYTimes.com

LBJ appointed Marshall on June 13, *1967*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2010)

What's "mixed up" about calling Thurgood Marshall a ******?

Isn't that clearly racist?


----------



## Middleman (Sep 2, 2010)

Speaking of Goebbels, have you seen the Goebbels home movies? Very chilling.

Goebbels family home movies


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> FDR: Yes, it's awful it sucks. Run on a campaign, Give me 5 years and you'll have unemployment down to 15% see how far you get.  Harding dropped unemployment from 12 down to 3 in under 2 years. FDR was an EPIC FAIL, dwarfing the 7 Biblical Lean Years
> 
> LBJ  "Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******." -- LBJ on his appointment of Thurgood Marshall
> 
> ...



1) I would say reducing the unemployment rate by 10 percent was pretty good.
2) Ah, so the NY Times quotes a biography, which quotes 'a staffer'...great research...
3) He wasn't on the HUAC, but he sure as shit lied about people and put them under the microscope because he was a mean, vindictive arsehole...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...





Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > FDR: Yes, it's awful it sucks. Run on a campaign, Give me 5 years and you'll have unemployment down to 15% see how far you get.  Harding dropped unemployment from 12 down to 3 in under 2 years. FDR was an EPIC FAIL, dwarfing the 7 Biblical Lean Years
> ...



This thread is about the racism of LBJ, there are 2 other threads dealing with the Epic Failure of FDR and McCarthy, feel free to bring up your "points" in the proper threads.

What did you want Dallek to do, dig up LBJ rotting corpse and ask if he said it?  That's how research is done. Fire off a letter to Dallek and the NYTimes chastising them for their shoddy research and reviewership just because you still can't come to terms with the fact that LBJ was a racist


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What did you want Dallek to do, dig up LBJ rotting corpse and ask if he said it?  That's how research is done. Fire off a letter to Dallek and the NYTimes chastising them for their shoddy research and reviewership just because you still can't come to terms with the fact that LBJ was a racist



Dallek isn't the one quoting it as a fact to back up a point, you are. If you want to quote something as fact, and then called on it, don't blame me, live with it or find a better source.


----------



## B94 (Sep 2, 2010)

President Lyndon Johnson using the "N" word. -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1rIDmDWSms]YouTube - President Lyndon Johnson using the "N" word.[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 3, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What's "mixed up" about calling Thurgood Marshall a ******?
> 
> Isn't that clearly racist?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2010)

Flat out bad research.  No credible evidence exists that LBJ used the word, when without a doubt JFK and LBJ started and kept going the legislation, with the Dems forcing the GOP senators and reps to go along or get their pork cut, that led to the Civil Right Act and Voting Rights Act.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 3, 2010)

.

[ Thanks, to whomever, for placing this nonsense in the conspiracy section. ]


CrusaderFrank's primary goal in life is to take away from the good that some people accomplished. Were they perfect people probably not, actually definitely not, no one is perfect except me.  

I like Dwight D. Eisenhower and have been reading a great deal about his presidency and that period in American history. Race then was politically a hot potato, even FDR, with all his great support, feared consequences because the nation was not open to equality and politics requires margins. Witness only the present times. 

For those interested in the real history, the links below are very good and the book superb.  

================

"Separate drinking fountains for whites and blacks. "Colored balconies" in movie theaters. Seats in the back of the bus. Soldiers called out to protect little children who were trying to go to school.

It may be difficult to believe these were examples of conditions in America less than 60 years ago. The struggle to change these conditions, and to win equal protection under the law for citizens of all races, formed the backdrop of Martin Luther King&#8217;s short life.

The Civil Rights Movement and the escalating war in Vietnam were the two great catalysts for social protest in the sixties. Since the end of the Civil War many organizations had been created to promote the goals of racial justice and equality in America, but progress was painfully slow. It was not until the sixties that a hundred years of effort would begin to garner the attention necessary to force a modicum of change. There was little consensus on how to promote equality on a national levelÐgroups such as the NAACP, CORE, and Dr. Martin Luther King&#8217;s SCLC, endorsed peaceful methods and believed change could be affected by working around the established system; other groups such as the Black Panthers, the Nation of Islam, and the Black Nationalist Movement advocated retaliatory violence and a separation of the races."  Civil Rights Timeline | Africana Online

Timelines below:

Civil Rights Movement Timeline &mdash; Infoplease.com


"Congress approves a watered-down voting rights act after a filibuster by Southern senators."  CNN -The Civil Rights Movement


*Details by year, this is an excellent historical review of civil rights. *

Veterans of the Civil Rights Movement -- Timeline


Glory and the Dream by William Manchester (Used, New, Out-of-Print) - Alibris

"This is probably the best social history of the United States I have ever encountered. It begins with the radio listings for a typical evening in 1932, proceeds to the Bonus Marchers and through the Depression and the wars, hot and cold, until 1972, its time of composition."

I second above, and may post this as a thread in History/Education.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> I move that Gunny start a folder titled "Crusader Frank's Revisionist History" folder.
> 
> 1) LBJ was a douchebag racist
> 2) McCarthy was a hero
> ...



No, that's the position of Oliver Stone -- a leftist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > What did you want Dallek to do, dig up LBJ rotting corpse and ask if he said it?  That's how research is done. Fire off a letter to Dallek and the NYTimes chastising them for their shoddy research and reviewership just because you still can't come to terms with the fact that LBJ was a racist
> ...



Find better heroes


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > What's "mixed up" about calling Thurgood Marshall a ******?
> ...



Well, I guess compared to FDR Nazi-like Syphilis experiments on blacks, maybe calling Thurgood Marshall isn't THAT bad.

FDR actually predated Josef Mengele and the Nazi Experiments, maybe they were inspired by Tuskegee?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Flat out bad research.  No credible evidence exists that LBJ used the word, when without a doubt JFK and LBJ started and kept going the legislation, with the Dems forcing the GOP senators and reps to go along or get their pork cut, that led to the Civil Right Act and Voting Rights Act.



"Robert Dallek (born May 16, 1934) is an American historian specializing in American presidents. He is a recently retired Professor of History at Boston University and has previously taught at Columbia University, UCLA, and Oxford. He has won the Bancroft Prize and numerous other awards for scholarship and teaching."

Robert Dallek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah, I'll call him and tell him that Jake The Fake Republican thinks he does shoddy research.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's the thing.

You fucking lying Progressives lost your media monopoly so you're in a world of shit because I'm going to lance the festering boil of every lie you ever told me my whole life: FDR sucked and was a failure, LBJ was a fucking peckerwood cracker redneck racist and Joe McCarthy was an American Patriot and Hero.

I have facts to bad all of that up all you have is your whining and complaining that it's not fair.

Too fucking bad.


----------



## editec (Sep 3, 2010)

That the Dems supported of the civil right movment for entirely politicially motivations  I do not doubt for a minute.

Was there ever any question about that?

Do you doubt that the Republicans are now supporting White backlash for political motivations?

Such cynical motivations as those are the nature of politics.


----------



## Middleman (Sep 3, 2010)

editec said:


> That the Dems supported of the civil right movment for entirely politicially motivations  I do not doubt for a minute.
> 
> Was there ever any question about that?
> 
> ...



very true.

As to LBJ, anyone who doubts that he was a scummy politician is in deep denial. He was a crude epitome of a smokefilled room, underhanded, corrupt politician. I've absolutely no doubt that he used the N word in his life, along with the rest of his profanity, and given the era and location of his upbringing. 

His wife, OTOH, seemed to be a lovely, sainted woman.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2010)

Your scummy LBJ forced his own party and blackmailed the GOP to force through Civil Rights Act, Voting Rights Act, and then used federal force to change the U.S. forever.

Good for all of us!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your scummy LBJ forced his own party and blackmailed the GOP to force through Civil Rights Act, Voting Rights Act, and then used federal force to change the U.S. forever.
> 
> Good for all of us!



You meant Ike used federal force, right, dipshit?


----------



## PainefulTruth (Feb 8, 2014)

The best and most recent source yet on the subject is _LBJ:  The Mastermind of the JFK Assassination_.  It's superbly documented and leaves no doubt whatsoever.  All he says about RFK & MLK is that's for other books.  But was it just coincidence that MLK was murdered just 4 days after Johnson declared he wasn't running, or the very evening that RFK became the unquestioned front runner for the nomination, and who as president would have finally had the power to expose him.  They were probably part of the deal for him not running.  He hated them both.  Johnson was the "nut" that Johnson accused of killing Kennedy,  not Oswald.  He was bipolar, experiencing waves of euphoria and depression one after the other.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your scummy LBJ forced his own party and blackmailed the GOP to force through Civil Rights Act, Voting Rights Act, and then used federal force to change the U.S. forever.
> ...



In a high school, dipshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 8, 2014)

PainefulTruth said:


> The best and most recent source yet on the subject is _LBJ:  The Mastermind of the JFK Assassination_.  It's superbly documented and leaves no doubt whatsoever.  All he says about RFK & MLK is that's for other books.  But was it just coincidence that MLK was murdered just 4 days after Johnson declared he wasn't running, or the very evening that RFK became the unquestioned front runner for the nomination, and who as president would have finally had the power to expose him.  They were probably part of the deal for him not running.  He hated them both.  Johnson was the "nut" that Johnson accused of killing Kennedy,  not Oswald.  He was bipolar, experiencing waves of euphoria and depression one after the other.



*Conspiracy Alert*


----------



## natstew (Feb 15, 2014)

Ozmar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So where did the "I Dare you to back up those quotes, CF!" Brigade disappear to?
> ...



And he milked it for every drop he could get. 
Every time the economy threatened to come back he knocked it down with repressive taxes.
WW2 put a stop to his madness.

"Never let a good crisis go to waste". That didn't start with the Obama Regime.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2014)

Ozmar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So where did the "I Dare you to back up those quotes, CF!" Brigade disappear to?
> ...



FDR was elected during a stock market crash and turned it into the Great Depression


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake, no one had to "Blackmail the GOP" into passing Ike's own Civil Rights Act


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Actually, you are overlooking the Civil Rights Act of 1957 encouraged by President Eisenhower:



> In 1957, President Eisenhower sent Congress a proposal for civil rights legislation. The result was the Civil Rights Act of 1957, the first civil rights legislation since Reconstruction. The new act established the Civil Rights Section of the Justice Department and empowered federal prosecutors to obtain court injunctions against interference with the right to vote. It also established a federal Civil Rights Commission with authority to investigate discriminatory conditions and recommend corrective measures. The final act was weakened by Congress due to lack of support among the Democrats.
> 
> Eisenhower Presidential Library and Museum


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



does not pertain to the discussion


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

freedombecki, (1) was it the same sweeping act of 1964 and (2) did it pass?

The times then and the times are so similar: then the Dems were trying to put down their far reactionaries in the South and now the GOP is trying to put down its far reactionaries in the south and the Midwest.

We GOP today will succeed just as did the Dems in the 1960s.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 15, 2014)

In 1957, the KKK was still going very strong, and yes, the legislation was very upsetting to the KKK, I mean, Democrat Party. I got an earful one day of it, too. There are a lot of blacks around the town I grew up in. Not one of them deserved what I heard in that earful. Not one.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Give us some mainstream credible historians and institutions instead of the loony bins where this information is reported.
> 
> The facts remain that JFK and LBJ were responsible for transforming civil rights in America, and the GOP senators and congressmen had to be threatened with losing all the pork in their districts if they did not go along with the Civil Rights Act and the Voting Rights Act.
> 
> ...



Democrat operatives sure have a twisted view of history.


----------



## Howey (Feb 15, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it." -- Josef Goebbles
> 
> "Democrats are unwavering in our support of equal opportunity for all Americans. Thats why weve worked to pass every one of our nations Civil Rights laws..." -- Democrats.org
> 
> ...



Who on here has claimed LBJ wasn't racist? I didn't. I saw The Butler.

Fact is, LBJ signed the Civil Rights Act. That's all that counted. The Republican who created the Act are Democrats today.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

Freewill said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Give us some mainstream credible historians and institutions instead of the loony bins where this information is reported.
> ...



You are entitled to your mistaken view of American history.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

NTG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it." -- Josef Goebbles
> ...



Excellent, accurate rebuke of Frank's nonsense.

We need to get our Republican Party back to his historical standards instead of the twisted and mistaken mishitory of the far right.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 15, 2014)

kwc57 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > George BOOOOOSH! moved to Texas...He is and always was an east coast establishment country club type.
> ...



Bush II would not even be considered a drug store cowboy where I came from.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2014)

NTG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it." -- Josef Goebbles
> ...



This thread was posted wayyyyyyyyyyyy before "The Butler"

Fact is, LBJ Held up Ike's Civil Rights Act, set back civil rights for 7 years. 

Keep lying about that whole "Decent Republicans are now Democrats"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

*LBJ Held up Ike's Civil Rights Act* is the lie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *LBJ Held up Ike's Civil Rights Act* is the lie.



No, it isn't, Jake.

It's the truth

He called it "The ****** Bill" too


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 15, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *LBJ Held up Ike's Civil Rights Act* is the lie.
> ...



Quit denying, Frank.  No one is denying that LBJ had a racist past to overcome, and he did it wonderfully well.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *LBJ Held up Ike's Civil Rights Act* is the lie.



Gosh Jake do you have to make your party affiliation so damn obvious?  What are your sponsors going to think?..

I guess you could say that Johnson supported a very watered down bill.

The 1957 Civil Rights Act

The Democratic Senate Majority Leader, Lyndon Baines Johnson from Texas, realized that the bill and its journey through Congress could tear apart his party, whose southern bloc was anti-civil rights and northern members were more pro-civil rights. Southern senators occupied chairs of numerous important committees due to their long seniority. Johnson sent the bill to the judiciary committee, led by Senator James Eastland from Mississippi, who proceeded to change and alter the bill almost beyond recognition. Senator Richard *Russell from Georgia had claimed the bill was an example of the federal government wanting to impose its laws on states. Johnson sought recognition from civil rights advocates for passing the bill, while also receiving recognition from the mostly southern anti-civil rights Democrats for reducing it so much as to kill it.[*6]

Civil Rights Act of 1957 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Johnson was a flaming racist whose only interest in black was to placate them and make them democrat voters which turns out he was successful. Why is anyone's guess.

Proof is in his own words: "These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. *Now we've got to do something about this, we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. For if we don't move at all, then their allies will line up against us and there'll be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there'll be no way of putting a brake on all sorts of wild legislation. It'll be Reconstruction all over again." --*Sen. Lyndon B. Johnson (D., Texas), 1957

&#8220;I'll have those ni**ers voting Democratic for the next 200 years. [Touting his underlying intentions for the "Great Society" programs, LBJ confided with two like-minded governors on Air Force One]&#8221;


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake, stop shilling for the Dems

"Son, when I appoint a ****** to the court, I want everyone to know he's a ******." -- LBJ on Thurgood Masrshall


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Telling the truth is not shilling for anyone, Frank.

And the quote you use is quite questionable.


----------

